# BitDefender-Webseite ebenfalls undicht [Update]



## Newsfeed (9 Februar 2009)

Nicht nur Kasperskys Webseite gibt Kundendaten preis, auch BitDefender verrät Informationen. Durch einfache Manipulationen der URL lassen sich Teile von Kundendaten anzeigen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

